# Teich nochmal bauen!



## teichdaddy (16. Aug. 2012)

Hallo Leute,

habe vor 4 Jahren schon einen Teich gebaut aber leider so einiges falsch gemacht und die hälfte vergessen!
so etwas wie einen BA und Skimmer wurden nicht verbaut! ausserdem habe ich das Thema Teich ganz falsch angefangen!
Jetzt möchte ich es noch einaml in angriff nehmen und alles beachten was nötig ist aber dennoch versuchen den einen oder anderen Euro zu sparen!

Ich fang mal an ,mein Platz beschränkt sich auf eine Fläche von 3,5x2x2 m ausserdem soll noch eine Filterkammer von 1,5m dabeigebaut werden.Läst sich das realisieren?
Die Tiefe des Teichs liegt anschliessend bei 2m eventuell noch tiefer.

Ich möchte den Teich mit einer Mauer und einer Sichtscheibe ausstatten .Die mauer hat eine höhe von 70cm und die Schalsteine werden 17,5 cm dicke haben!
Die Mauer soll auf ein Treifenfundament aufgemauert werden!
Hier einmal 2 Skizzen meines vorhabens!
Bitte um Tips zur realisierung meines vorhabens!

mfg Teichdaddy


----------



## Zacky (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hi. Was ist los? Du hattest doch schon alles fast durchgeplant!? Das war hier! und hier auch


----------



## teichdaddy (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Ja ,
aber der Teich sieht nach vier Jahren nicht mehr so doll aus !
Die Folie wurde nicht eingeschweisst und hat lauter Falten,Bodenablauf wurde nicht verbaut,sondern vergessen,mein Fehler,Teichfolie hat im unteren bereich der Scheibe irgendwo ein Loch, auf jeden Fall bleibt das Wasser nicht lange drin.
Bevor ich mit dem suchen anfange wollte ich im nächsten Jahr noch mal die Mauer erneuern und den Bodenablauf mit einbringen.
Einmal noch vernünftig bauen und dann nie wieder mehr.Teichtiefe sollte dann noch mal auf ca. 20-30cm erweitert werden!
mfg


----------



## Zacky (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

...es lässt sich alles realisiseren...

Wir hatten über den Rohbau zwar schon im anderen Thread geschrieben, aber hier gerne auch nochmal...

Mit dem Verwenden der Betonschalsteine 17,5er liegst du schon ganz richtig und macht am meisten Sinn. Wenn das Becken ausgeschachtet ist, würde ich vom Grund / Teichboden an auch gleich mit den Schalsteinen mauern. Bodenplatte ist gut, aber nicht unbedingt ein Muss. Meine Meinung! Bei deiner quadratischen Form kannst du auch ganz super die Schalsteine als Mauerverbund stellen In den oberen Reihen die über dem Erdniveau stehen, sollte 8er oder 10er Rundstahl längs und quer rein und als Ringanker dienen. Stahl ist nicht so teuer. Das alles mit Beton ausgegossen und schon steht der Rohbau. Einlauf und Auslaufrohre in die Wand einbauen nicht vergessen, es sei denn du kennst jemanden, der Beton in 110er-Löcher bzw. 50/63er bohren kann...

Die anliegende Filterkammer würde ich wie folgt gestalten...wenn ich so deine Skizze sehe, ist die Kammer rechtsseitig und der Skimmer links - das würde ich gleich schon mal ändern und den Skimmer gleich neben die Kammer setzen oder die Kammerseite ändern...in die Kammer würde ich gleich eine Schmutzsammeleinlaufkammer bauen (auch aus Schalsteinen oder Kalksandstein gemauert)...die sollte auch bei ca. 1,20 m Tiefe liegen...in diese Scmutzsammelkammer kommen die Rohre DN 110 KG vom Bodenablauf und vom Skimmer an...das BA-Rohr von unten mehr über die Senkrechte und das Skimmerrohr DN 110 KG in etwa 1 m Tiefe durch die Wand waagerecht...diese Kammer bekommt eine Siebpatrone mit 1 x DN 110 Auslauf waagerecht in die nächste Kammer --> hier kannst du dann überlegen, ob diese eine Trockenkammer werden soll oder gleich eine bio-mechanische Filterkammer...aber irgendwo muss noch die Pumpe dann hin

- ach ja, die Ecken im Teichbecken abschrägen oder gar abrunden ist optimal für eine spätere Strömung...Einströmdüse sollte m.M.n. gegen den Uhrzeigersinn eingestellt werden, da dies die Drehrichtung des BA ist...unter dem Aspekt bertrachtet, würde ich wohl die Filterkammer nach links machen...oben links, wie schon eingezeichnet den Skimmer und dann links unten die Einströmdüse...schon dreht sich das Wasser in die richtige Richtung...eine Pflanzinsel wäre noch schön...

...die Folie durch eine Fachfirma faltenfrei verlegen oder auf Grund deiner recht einfachen Form vorfertigen lassen...

...bedenke bitte immer, dass dein Teichbecken dann nur 14 qbm hat und der Besatz entsprechend anzupassen ist, denn sonst reicht dein Filter nicht...

So, na dann los...


----------



## teichdaddy (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hallo Zacky,
ich möchte die Mauer nur auf dem Streifenfundament bauen das Erdreich wird den Druck des Wasser von unten doch abfangen können!oder nicht !Das Fundament giessen und gleichzeitig dann den Betonstahl mit einbringen so das ich die Steine dann an den Stangen runtermauern kann wenn du verstehst was ich meine ! Die Filterkammer kann ich nur recht mauern da links leider kein Platz ist! 
Also dann den Skimmer in die obere rechte Seite und der Wassereinlauf kommt dann nach rechts unten dann ist der Kreislauf ja gegeben !
Wie sieht das mit dem Filter und dem Bodenablauf aus ?Wo muss die Pumpe plaziert werden wie wird die ganze Technick angeschlossen damit der Filter tadellos funktionieren kann!
Wäre das möglich das du mir das anhand einer kurzen Skizze erklären kannst?
mfg Teichdaddy


----------



## Zacky (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

@-Teichdaddy

Die Sache mit nur Streifenfundament verstehe ich wohl nicht ganz. Du willst also das Fundament zuerst buddeln (wie tief von welcher Linie) --> dann Fundament gießen --> dann wieder den Innenbereich bis auf die Grundtiefe 2 m ausheben --> dann auf das frei liegende umlaufende Fundament Schalsteine stellen, die schon den Stahl zu stecken haben.

Habe ich das jetzt so richtig verstanden?

Wenn ja, bereitet Dir das deutlich mehr Arbeit und Aufwand und wird wohl an der einen oder anderen Stelle Kopfschmerzen bereiten und Nerven rauben...ich versuche es mal zu erklären...

Es bedeutet erst einmal deutlich mehr Arbeit, da mehrere Arbeitsphasen beim Schachten erforderlich werden. Dann wird es wohl zu Schwierigkeiten kommen, wenn die Stahlstangen schon stehen und Du dann die Schalsteine darüber zirkeln möchtest. Nicht immer passen die Stangen mit den Steinen zueinander, so dass die Stangen ggf. einfach im Weg stehen. Die Stangen lotrecht in das Fundament zu stellen und dann auch noch am richtigen Ort, damit die Stege der Schalungsteine nicht stören, sind eine echte Herausforderung.

Von daher kann ich Dir nur wärmstens ans Herz legen, das Loch auf die gewünschte Tiefe und Breite auszuschachten und dann von unten mit Steinen anzufangen. Die Filterkammer kannst du dann ja in einem zweiten Arbeitsschritt ausschachten und mauern, da diese ja nicht annähernd so tief werden muss.

Wenn Filterkammer nur rechts kann, auch kein Problem...geht alles...genau, und der Einlauf dann rechts unten ins Bild...

Filter und Bodenablauf ergänzen sich hervorragend, wenn du einfach auf Schwerkraft bleibst...wie schon gesagt, BA und Skimmer in die Filterkammer, dort Siebpatrone --> schmale Kammer mit 2 Filtermatten (PPI 20, PPi 30) --> Filterkammer Helix ruhend, aber belüftet --> Pumpenkammer mit Rohrpumpe oder einfache Schwerkraftpumpe die das Wasser wieder direkt in den teich drückt, da wir in deinem Falle keine weiten Wege haben, ist das auch sehr energiesparend zu konzipieren...

...das wäre jetzt meine Idee, unter Beachtung deiner vorhandenen Platzverhältnisse...andere haben bestimmt andere Ideen, oder!?...

Skizze kommt später...OK!?

@ Sascha - Vielleicht verschiebt ein Mod dein Thema mal in einen eigenen Thread, büdde!?


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*



Zacky schrieb:


> @ Sascha - Vielleicht verschiebt ein Mod dein Thema mal in einen eigenen Thread, büdde!?



Erledigt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37203


----------



## teichdaddy (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Ja Zacky 
so meinte ich das .Ich habe keine möglichkeit das ausgehobene Erdreich abzutransportieren!
Es ist ja schon ein Loch vorhanden!Die Mauer will ich auf das streifenfundament setzen und somit auch noch ein paar euros einsparen.Das Problem liegt dadrin das eine Garagenwand vom Nachbarn an dem Teich angrenzt und ich möchte da so wenig wie möglich graben um beschädigungen an der Wand zu vermeiden!
Komme ich in meinem Fall mit einer Pumpe aus? Denke an eine Förderleistung von 10000l/h.
Wie hast du die Schalsteine gefüllt mit Estrichbeton als Sackware oder selber gemischt?
Wie Du siehst Fragen über Fragen.

mfg


----------



## Zacky (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Guten Morgen

Für deine Teichgröße reicht eine Pumpe mit 10000 L/H reicht aus. Ich habe die Schalsteine mit Sackware (Estrischbeton) gefüllt. Ging am schnellsten und saubersten. Kostet aber dann auch etwas mehr, aber Komfort kostet halt.


----------



## teichdaddy (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Habe mal versucht den Filteraufbau zeichnerisch zu gestallten.
Bitte sag mir bescheidt wenn da ein Fehler drin ist oder ich etwas vergessen habe!

Möchte ja nichts falsch machen!
mfg


----------



## Zacky (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

...meine Meinung...von der Sache her richtig, aber Filterbürsten benötigst du nicht mehr...Siebfilter als Siebpatrone in eigener Kammer...Zulauf sowohl vom Skimmer und BA


----------



## teichdaddy (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hey
und das Wasser vom Skimmer und dem BA läuft allein in den Filter ?
Oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?

Wie wird der verbrauch des Estrichbetons errechnet?Soviel passt ja nun nicht in die Steine oder? Damit mann nicht unnötig zu viel kaufen tut.

In wie weit reicht den Ein Sack ? 25 Kg wird wohl nur für 6-7 Steine reichen oder?

mfg


----------



## Zacky (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Ja, das Wasser läuft über Schwerkraft alleine in die Kammer, die Kammer sollte etwa 1m tief sein und ragt etwa 10 cm über Teichniveau hinaus. Also von der Wasserlinie aus 1m tief in die Erde...die ganze Filterkammerstrecke sollte auf dieser Grundlage gebaut werden...die Kammern füllen sich alle selbständig, wenn sie ordentlich verrohrt sind...zwischen den Kammern Zugschieber und Schmutzablässe mit Zugschieber einbauen...in der Helixkammer 10 cm über Boden eine sogenannte Medienauflage (Lichtgitterplatte) einsetzen, damit das Helix beim Filter spülen und reinigen nicht durch den Ablass macht...

Ein Sack Betonestrisch (Hornbach 40 kg) - schafft etwa 0,02 qbm...als grobe Richtung - ich habe 2 Sack auf 3 Steine (17,5er) gebraucht...


----------



## teichdaddy (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hallo,
verstehe ich das richtig?
Der Filter steht einen Meter unter dem Wasserniveu aber der rand von Filter steht 10cm über dem wasserspiegel?
Wie sieht das den aus mit einem gepumpten Wasserkreislauf ?
sprich wenn der Filter gepumpt läuft?
mfg


----------



## Zacky (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

hier kannst du dir das auch noch einmal anschauen...die Skizzen sind schöner


----------



## teichdaddy (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hallo,
verstanden und was ist die bessere evektivere Methode gepumpt oder schwerkraft?
In welchen Intervallen wird oder muss der Filter denn gereinigt werden?

mfg


----------



## Zacky (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

effektiver und energiesparender ist Schwerkraft - die Intervalle musst du sehen, wie viel du fütterst, Sonneneinstrahlung, Laubeintrag etc. - du brauchst meist nur alle 2-3 Tage je nach Schmutzeintrag den Vorfilterbereich sauber machen, die Filterkammern selbst vermutlich nur alle 3-4 Wochen den feinen abgesetzten Schmutz absaugen oder ablassen...

Edit: Na, bin ich denn der Einzige hier in diesem Thread, der was sagen möchte,  nicht das ich was völlig falsches erzähle und dann wieder ...  bekomme


----------



## teichdaddy (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Ja das wundert mich auch nur Du antwortest!

mfg


----------



## meinereiner (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

@Zacky:

Deine Antwort war ja richtig. Warum soll noch jemand seinen Senf dazu geben?
Je weniger Höhe gepumpt werden muss, desto energiesparender.
Je größer der Filter, desto weniger der Arbeitsaufwand und desto größer die Wirkung der Filterung.
Das ist wie beim Motorrad: Hubraum lässt sich nur durch mehr Hubraum ersetzen .

Aber wenn du gerne etwas Haue hättest....
Aber 15*** ist mir jetzt etwas zu weit weg .

Servus
 Robert


----------



## teichdaddy (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Ja und die Ecken sollen ja auch abgerundet werden habe ich gehört!
Vom Bodenablauf erwarte ich ja das sich kein schmutz ansammelt oder ist das auch nicht richtig und es bleibt immer was da?
Oder ist das so das der Dreck kommplet vom Bodenablauf gefressen wird !
Muss nach eineiger Zeit die Folie auch beim Betrieb gereinigt werden oder ist das Algenproblem dann nicht mehr so gross??
Zur Zeit habe ich ja nur Algen im Teich zumal die Folie auch Falten hat und da sammelt sich immer was an.

mfg


----------



## Zacky (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Ja, das mit den Ecken ist soweit richtig. Es ist von Vorteil, wenn die Ecken abgeschrägt oder richtig rund sind, da dies bei der Strömung innerhalb des Teiches von Vorteil ist. 

Von deinem Boedenablauf erwartest du vielleicht zu viel, denn er sammelt den Schmutz schon ein, aber er wird den Boden nicht cleanisch rein machen. Es wird immer ein wenig Schmutz am Boden bleiben. Auch bildet sich, wenn dein Teich eingefahren ist, eine Algenschicht an der Folie, welche auch für den Teich wichtig ist. Die Folie ist dann eh dunkelgrün bis schwarz und ist auch auf dem Boden enstprechend mit einem Algenfilm überzogen. 

Ich persönlich reinige meinen Teich auch ab und wann, alle 5-6 Wochen mit dem Teichsauger und ziehe den Schmutz vom Boden und auch an den Wänden etwas ab. Andere halten davon nichts, aber ich denke, dass es nicht schadet, wenn der Algenflaum sich selbst regenerieren kann.


----------



## teichdaddy (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

So und wie kann ich die benötigte Betonmenge für mein Fundament errechnen?
Es soll  32 m im Rechteck sein 20cm breit und 80 cm Tief! Gibt es dafür eine rechenformel ?Will das Ganze mit Sackware ausfüllen!Ein Betonmischer geht nicht der kann nicht in den Garten da bräuchte ich noch den Pumpenwagen und das kann keiner bezahlen!
mfg


----------



## Zacky (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Ja, Lange x Breite x Tiefe

in deinem Falle sollten es somit ca. 5,12 qbm Beton sein. Ein Sack 40kg schafft, so glaube ich, 0,02 qbm. Also etwa 256 Säcke. Wenn ioch jetzt alles richtig gerechnet habe und meine Volumenangabe je Sack korrekt ist.


----------



## teichdaddy (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Noch eine Frage 
was kosten den ein Container für den Erdaushub wen man den bestellt ?Mit abfuhr und alles was da zugehört?Den irgendwo muss der restliche Erdaushub ja hin denke noch so an 3-4 qbm ein teil ist ja schon ausgehoben!Komme aus Nrw weiss aber nicht die Preise die man zahlen muss für so einen Container!

mfg


----------



## meinereiner (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hi Teichdaddy,

kann nur sagen was ich hier in Bayern gezahlt habe:
Ein 4 qm Container: Pro 1 qm Erde/Bauschutt 10 Euro für die Entsorgung + einmal fahren 60 Euro + Märchensteuer.

Also bei mir ca. 120 Euro.

Wahrscheinlich kommt ein größerer Container günstiger, weil die Fahrkosten gleich ¿ (Ironie) bleiben.
Musst halt nur Platz haben zum Hinstellen/Anliefern.

Die Fahrkosten werden möglicherweise von Contaierdienst zu Containerdienst unterschiedlich sein. Je nach dem, wo die abladen.

Aber einfach mal im Branchenbuch schauen und anrufen.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## teichdaddy (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hey
wann sollte man mit einem Teichbau ambesten beginnen? Ich hatte vor im Oktober anzufangen und dann 
im nächsten Jahr weiter machen sobald das Wetter besser wird!
Oder gibt es keine schlechte Jahreszeit?Denke nur an den Beton nicht das er anfängt zu reissen!
Wie kann ich meine Fische halten?In der regentonne über den Winter in die Garage oder wie habt Ihr das gemacht?
mfg


----------



## Zacky (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Die Frage stellt sich, kannst du den Teich bauen ohne den jetzigen Teich zu entfernen und somit die Fische anderweitig unterbringen zu müssen!?
Soweit ich mich erinnere, wohl nein. Also müssten deine Fische auswärts gehalten werden. Von wieviel Fischen reden wir und wie groß sind diese!?

Edit: Habe in deinem Profil gestöbert und schreibe jetzt weiter...

Ich würde mit dem bauen noch anfangen, so lange das Wetter noch gut ist. Es sei denn du hast im kommenden Frühjahr die Zeit und alles an Material schon vorrätig um das ganze Projekt in einem Abwasch zu erledigen. Die Betonarbeiten, sofern bis zum Winter fertig, können dann ruhig über den Winter abtrocknen und ausfrieren. Dabei sollte auch nichts kaputt gehen, wenn du nicht gerade dann Beton machst, wenn es groben Frost gibt.

Dein Besatz an Goldfischen ist nun nicht genauer beziffert, aber soweit ich mich erinnere, kann man Goldfische in einer kühlen Garage wohl auch ohne viel Aufwand überwintern (also keine Fütterung, nur Luft) lassen. Ob eine Regentonne reicht, weiß ich nun nicht, da die Frage nach der Besatzmenge noch offen wäre. Tendenziell würde ich in jedem Fall zu einem 1000 l - IBC oder einem entsprechenden Minipool / flexibles Quarantänebecken oder so etwas raten.

Ich habe meine kleinsten Kois in einer IH im Keller mit Filter und entsprechender Temperatur, so dass den Winter über durchgefüttert werden kann und sie für's kommende Teichjahr draußen gerüstet sind.


----------



## teichdaddy (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Habe 16 Goldfische die nicht sehr gross sind!
Ich denke eine Regentonne wird ausreichen da sie von 10-20 cm gross sind!
Beim betonieren schwanke ich noch zwischen selber mischen oder Sackware wobei sackware bequemer ist!

mfg


----------



## teichdaddy (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

So noch ein paar Fragen!
Habe mal eine Zkizze gezeichnet! Frage mich ob ich das so auch bauen kann?
Seht mal hin und sagt mir obs machbar ist!

danke


----------



## Klappspaten (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*



teichdaddy schrieb:


> Beim betonieren schwanke ich noch zwischen selber mischen oder Sackware wobei sackware bequemer ist!


Hallo Teichdaddy,
das mit der Sackware würde ich mir aber noch einmal sehr genau überlegen, denn das ist alles andere als bequem!
Wenn es um 3 bis 6 Säcke geht, dann geht es sicherlich schneller.
Aber bei diesem Volumen .
Mal kurz zur Veranschaulichung:
*Sackware: *
Preis: 256x 3,99€  = 1021€   ( @Zacky: hast richtig gerechnet )

-256 Sack à. 40kg müssen...
-von der Palette genommen und vor Ort geschleppt...
-aufgeschnitten, -gerissen und in eine Mörteltuppe geschüttet....
-entweder mit Rührgerät aufgekrückt oder mit Schaufel in den Mischer geschippt....
-die leeren Säcke entsorgt ( das ist ein anständiger Müllhaufen! )...
-und entsprechend eingebracht werden.

*(BigBag's) Kies und Zement*
10 BigBags mit Kies/Sand meinetwegen 0-8mm Korn à 0,5m³ je 30€ = 300€
50 Sack Zement (25kg) je 2,30€ = 115€  
( Pro BigBag sollten 5 Sack Zement verbraucht werden )
Mischer daneben, und los geht's....

-4 Schaufeln Sand/Kies
-1 Schaufel Zement
-1/2- 1 Eimer Wasser (je nach Sandfeuchte)

-ab in die Karre, zum Fundament gefahren und eingebracht.

Oder, wenn genügend Personal vorhanden :beten 
http://www.tbf-oehringen.de/fileadmin/pdf/preisliste-tbf.pdf
5 m³ Erdfeucht (mit Verzögerer) mit'm Trudelbecher anfahren lassen Pro m³ ca. 125€ + evtl. Mindermengenzuschlag und Anfahrt.
Innerhalb 5-6h verarbeiten, und bei Sonne, bzw. hohen Temperaturen den Haufen mit Folie abdecken!
Für diese Variante ist "Landregenwetter" im Übrigen Optimal!


Die Preise haben mich im Übrigen gerade vom Hocker gehauen! 
Es sind aktuelle Preise von Hornbach.(Zwecks Vergleichbarkeit)
Da ich seit 12 Jahren nicht mehr auf dem Bau bin, musste ich erst einmal nach Preisen suchen.
Ich hab's mir jetzt nicht all zu genau angesehen, aber: Ich habe ernsthafte Zweifel, dass Sackware billiger als Transportbeton + Pumpe sein soll. :smoki

Es gibt bei Euch in der Nähe doch bestimmt ein Betonwerk ( oder zumindest 'ne größere Baustelle - Zulieferer erfragen ) - Da würde ich mich mal nach Möglichkeiten und Preisen Erkundigen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## teichdaddy (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Und was ist mit meiner Zeichnung kann das so gebaut weden ?
Ohne das was im winter reissen kann ?


----------



## teichdaddy (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Noch eine Frage !
Wieviele Bodenabläufe sollte ich für meinen Teich 3,5mx2mx2m einplanen!
Reicht einer oder besser 2 Bodenabläufe?


----------



## Klappspaten (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*



> Und was ist mit meiner Zeichnung kann das so gebaut weden ?



Gebaut kann alles werden...ob's Sinnvoll ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Ein Streifenfundament 80cm tief ist *nur* bei ebenerdigen Bauwerken notwendig, denn das Fundament ist in diesem Falle die Frostfreie Gründung des Bauwerkes.
In Deinem Falle würde ich eine Bodenplatte empfehlen.
Was die Bewehrung angeht, da fehlen noch ein paar Angaben ( oder ich habe sie Überlesen )
Woraus soll das Mauerwerk errichtet werden? Art der Steine, Stärke der Wand ( bei 20er Fundament gehe ich mal von 17,5cm aus )

Gruß Jens


----------



## Zacky (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hallo Jens.

Wir hatten das mit Teichdaddy schon einmal oder zweimal besprochen und eigentlich war alles bereits geklärt. Das war hier! 

@ Teichdaddy - ein BA reicht durchaus...


----------



## Klappspaten (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Oh,
Danke für den Hinweis, Zacky!   ( der Link "funzt" zwar nicht, aber die beiden auf Seite 1 )

Dann sollte ich meine Zeit doch eher anderen Themen Widmen , aber vielleicht helfen meine Beiträge ja auch anderen.

bin denn hier mal........................................wech......---------->


----------



## teichdaddy (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hallo,
habe vor in meinem Hochteich noch eine ecke für Wasserpflanzen zu bauen wie stelle ich das am besten an da die Wände ja dann gerade hochgemauert werden!
mfg


----------



## stony25 (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hallo Teichdaddy,

hab mir jetzt Deinen Thread mal durchgelesen, ich __ blicke ehrlich gesagt bei Deinem Vorhaben nicht richtig durch!
Bezüglich Betonmenge schreibst *du* ,das Streifenfundament soll 32 m im Rechteck sein 20cm breit und 80 cm Tief sein.
Im Beitrag 32 schreibst du die Teichgröße soll L3,5 m x B2m x T2 m sein.
Wie kommst du auf die 32m?
Laut deiner Teichgröße komme ich auf eine gesamt Länge von 11m (3,5 + 2 x 2=)
Betonmenge auf die 32m Länge wären ca. bei einem guten Mittewert von 2,5t/m³ (Normalbeton) ca. 12 to
L 32 x B 0,2 x T 0,8m x 2,5 = 12,28 to

Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen.

Grüße,Andi


----------



## teichdaddy (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Jo stony25 du hast recht! da habe ich mich aber sowas von verhauen aber ok 


So liebe leut habe mir alles durch die Birne gehen lassen! 
Werde den Teich so bauen ! Eine Bodenplatte mit 10 cm stärke einen Bodenablauf darauf Schalsteine ausgegossen mit Amierung und Wandskimmer ,anschliessend wird an der Terassenseite eine Sichtscheibe eingelassen die in einen Rahmen eingeklebt wird!

Zur filterung werde ich einen Regenbehälter umbauen der als schmutzablagerung dienen wird das Wasser durchläuft dann einen weiteren Filter der mit Filltermatten und Helix bestückt wird! Dannach gehts wieder in den Teich.

mfg


----------



## Zacky (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

...na das klingt doch mal gut...dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg und Spaß und lass uns am Baufortschritt teilhaben...Fotos...

Und zu deiner letzten Frage mit den Pflanzenecken - da kannst du dann auch diagonal in die Ecken Edelstahlwinkel oder Bleche auf die Wand schrauben, welche ins Wasser reichen, so tief du sie brauchst und kannst dort dann ggf Lochplatten / Kunststoffgitter befestigen, auf die dann die Pflanzkörbe stehen...aber dazu dann wohl später nochmal...


----------



## Moonlight (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Sichtfenster? Geil ... 

Vergiß bloß die Baudoku mit gaaanz viiieeel Bildern nicht 

Mandy


----------



## stony25 (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

klingt sehr gut - wünsch Dir ein gutes gelingen

Grüße,Andi


----------



## teichdaddy (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Starten werde ich noch diesen Monat ! Gehe mal von mitte oder ende des Monats aus hoffe das Wetter wird mir gnädig sein damit ich mit den Betonarbeiten noch bis zum ersten Frost fertig bin!

Habe mir mal ausgerechnet wieviel Beton ich bestellen muss 
Für die Bodenplatte habe ich gerechnet !

3,50x2,0x0,10=0,7 m3  also 1 m3 und den Beton zum Steine füllen habe Kellersteine zum Mauern macht 
eine Kammer ist 0,20x0,20x0,07 das mal 2 denn es sind 2 Kammern.
0,20x0,20x0,7=0,028x2=0,056x anzahl der Steine die zu füllen sind 0,056x200=1,12m3 also 1,5m3
liege ich da mit meiner Rechnung richtig?
Brauche dann 2,5m3 Kies ?
wieviel Säcke Zement brauche ich bei einer Mischung von 4:1 ?

mfg


----------



## Moonlight (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

genauso hab ich auch gerechnet  . . . und das doppelte gebraucht.


----------



## stony25 (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hallo Teichdaddy,

Laut Deinen Angaben:
Bodenplatte: 3,5 x 2,0 x 0,10 x 2,5=  1,75t
Schalsteine: 0,2 x 0,2 x 0,07 x 2,5= 0,00672t x 2= 0,014 x 200= 2,8t
Beton Gesamt: ca. 4,55 t
Bei Mischverhältnis  1:4   4,55t Beton / 5 ergibt ca. 910kg Zement und ungefähr 3,7 t Kies.
Damit hast du einen ungefähren Richtwert.

Das der Beton schön geschmeidig wird – Wasser in den Mischer rein und ein spritzer Spüli dazu – der Beton klebt nicht so am Mischer und fließt schön in das Fundament hinein.

Grüße, Andi


----------



## teichdaddy (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Wie 
und das mit dem Spüli funktioniert wirklich?Habe ich ja noch nie gehört! Wird da der Beton nicht nass bleiben?
Bindet der den mit dem Spüli überhaupt?

mfg


----------



## stony25 (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Ja sicher - hab ich auch so gemacht, man tut sich mit dem verdichten wesentlich leichter!


----------



## teichdaddy (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Also wenn das Wetter hier nicht bald besser wird kriege ich einen Anfall!
So viel Wasser kann es da oben doch gar nicht geben! Das benötige ich erst später wenn der Teich fertig ist

Regenet es bei euch auch nur? 
Also wenn das so weitergeht haben wir im November schon Schnee!

mfg


----------



## Moonlight (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Das mit dem Süli hätte mal einer auch eher sagen können ... und ich hab mir bald einen abgebrochen beim Verdichten :evil

Mandy

PS: nee, kein Regen ... heute 31°C in der Sonne


----------



## teichdaddy (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Wer von auch hatt einen airfilter oder seinen Filter auf Airfilter umgebaut !
Das hört sich gut an damit kann man eine menge Strom sparen!Habt ihr Fotos vom Umbau?
mfg


----------



## teichdaddy (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hallo,

der Anfang ist gemacht!

habe schon mal alle Pflanzen aus dem Teich rausgemacht ,garnicht so einfach was sich an Wurzeln die vergangenen 4 Jahre angesammelt haben.

Bei meiner eingegrenzten Zeit hoffe ich das ich nächste Woche den Teich leer habe und anfangen kann mit dem Aushub!

mfg


----------



## teichdaddy (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hallo,
weiter gehts habe nun auch fast die Wurzeln aus dem Kies ,das ist eine arbeit für Sträflinge!

Die Teichfolie wird mit dem Damfreiniger anschliessend vorsichtig gesäubert wobei ich noch nicht weiss ob ich diese wieder verwenden werde!

Das Loch werde ich bis auf 150cm-160cm weiter ausheben um dann mit der Mauer bei einer Tiefe von 2 Metern liegen .Denke das ist dann für den Winter ausreichend.

So weitere Bilder volgen in den nächsten Tagen !

mfg


----------



## Moonlight (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*



teichdaddy schrieb:


> Die Teichfolie wird mit dem Damfreiniger anschliessend vorsichtig gesäubert wobei ich noch nicht weiss ob ich diese wieder verwenden werde!



Ich glaube nicht das Du die Folie noch einmal verwenden kannst. Meine war nur 4 Jahre alt und war steif wie ein Brett. Die hätte man nicht mehr verwenden können. 
Denke mal, wird bei Dir auch nicht anders sein ...

Und nun ab in den Garten ... Schippe in die Hand und los gehts. Ist schönes Wetter draußen ... 

Mandy


----------



## teichdaddy (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Ja
meine Folie ist auch jetzt 4 Jahre drin aber ich denke wenn die richtig suber ist kann ich die noch mal 
verwenden da im nächsten Teich der gebaut wird die Folie eingeschweisst wird .
Würde ich ja gerne aber heute ist pause da mein Kind Geburtstag nachfeiert .

lg


----------



## teichdaddy (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

So es geht wieder weiter .
Habe heute angefangen meine Scheibe aus dem alten teich raus zu trennen!
Eine sch..... arbeit sage ich euch es geht nur stück für stück da ich diese ja wieder für den neuen Teich verwenden will!

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich diese Scheibe verklebt mit Innotec wieder raus bekomme ohne sie zu beschädigen?

mfg


----------



## stony25 (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hallo Teichdaddy,
(hast du auch einen richtigen Vornamen)?

Hab zwar keine Erfahrungen was das spezielle von Dir anbelangt, aber ich würde es so machen.
Das gröbste mit diesem Schaber wegschaben, http://www.amazon.de/Ceranfeldschab...sterscheiben/dp/B003IDGYY2/ref=pd_sim_sbs_k_5 bzw. wegschneiden (Stanley Messer ).
Den Rest wie z.B. mit dem Produkt auflösen, http://www.dichtstoffe-shop.de/ober...con-entferner-silicon-eater-150ml-kartus.html .

Grüße,Andi


----------



## Moonlight (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*



teichdaddy schrieb:


> meine Folie ist auch jetzt 4 Jahre drin aber ich denke wenn die richtig suber ist kann ich die noch mal
> verwenden da im nächsten Teich der gebaut wird die Folie eingeschweisst wird .



Wir werden es sehen 
Nur willst Du etwa neue Folie mit der Alten verschweißen? Das wird nicht gehen. 
Läßt Du das einen Fachmann machen oder versuchst Du Dich da selbst dran?

Bei dem Scheibenproblem kann ich Dir nicht helfen.

Mandy


----------



## teichdaddy (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Also das problem mit der Scheibe ist gelöst scheibe ist raus !
Ja ich möchte das Selber versuchen die Folie zu schweissen!Warum kann man eine neue folie nicht mit einer alten verschweissen?

Christian


----------



## Moonlight (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Weil aus der alten Folie die Weichmacher durch die Witterungseinflüsse raus sind. 
Deshalb ist sie auch steif, porös ...
Meine ist sogar gebrochen.

Wie willste denn schweißen? Mit Quellschweißmittel oder mit Hitze?

Mandy


----------



## teichdaddy (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hey 
nein ich möchte mit Hitze schweissen! 
Alles andere bin ich dagegen den ich weiss nicht ob das Quellschweissmittel nach und nach den Fischen schaden könnte!

christian


----------



## Moonlight (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Schaden tut Quellschweißmittel den Fischen nicht. Ich kenne welche die haben vor Jahren ihren gesamten Teich damit verschweißt/verklebt.

Probier es mit dem Schweißen, wirste ja merken ob das mit der alten Folie geht oder nicht.
Allerdings sollte etwas undicht sein/werden (kann sich beim Befüllen ja wieder lösen) haste die A-Karte 

Also investiere lieber noch etwas und kaufe ne neue Folie. Sicher ist sicher.

Mandy


----------



## teichdaddy (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hallo,
wie gesagt Scheibe ist draussen heute habe ich die Folie auch rausgeholt .Jetzt muss noch die alte Mauer weg und dann wird ausgeschachtet! Ich möchte auf eine Tiefe von 160cm kommen um später genug Raum für die Wintermonate zu haben!
Hier mal ein paar Fotos! Habe noch ein Foto von meinem Regenschutz geschossen!
aber seht selbst!

Christian


----------



## teichdaddy (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Ich wieder ,
morgen werde ich die scheibe schneiden lassen von 137,5cm x 45cm auf 100 cm x 45cm da mir beim rausmachen die seiten gesprungen sind so kann ich leichter die Öffnung in der Mauer berechnen bei 49,5 cm steinen .Dann lasse ich mir noch zeitgleich den Rahmen in Edelstahl anfertigen wo ich die Scheibe einkleben werde!
mfg


----------



## stony25 (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*



teichdaddy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich möchte auf eine Tiefe von 160cm kommen um später genug Raum für die Wintermonate zu haben!
> Hier mal ein paar Fotos! Habe noch ein Foto von meinem Regenschutz geschossen!
> aber seht selbst!
> Christian



Hi Christian,

wenn es die gegebenheiten zulassen, schau das du so tief wie möglich kommst. ich wollte auch auf 1,7m gehen und bin so froh, dass ich auf den Ratschlag eines Forenteilnehmers gehört habe und dann auf 2 m tiefe gegangen bin.

Bezüglich Folie schweißen würde ich auf den Ratschlag von Mandy hören.
Besorge Dir lieber eine neue, das kleine Stückchen Folie kostet doch nicht die Welt.

Wünsch Dir noch ein frohes schaffen

Grüße;Andi


----------



## teichdaddy (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hallo stony 25 ,
ich möchte ja auch auf eine tiefe von 2Metern kommen zumal ich nicht noch mal vorhabe einen Teich zu bauen!
Ich denke auch das ich die Folie nicht mehr verarbeiten kann als ich die rausgezogen habe!
Hätte ja längst mit dem buddeln angefangen aber das Wetter will nicht so wie ich will!!!
Hoffe morgens wirds besser und ich kann den ersten Spatenstich in angriff nehmen!
mfg Christian


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Na Christian,

die letzten Tage war doch Bombenwetter ... wie weit biste mit Buddeln?
Zeig doch mal 

Mandy


----------



## teichdaddy (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Also bei uns war das Wetter bis heute nur Nass und stürmisch leider konnte ich nichts machen !
Aber Heute werde ich weiter mit den ausgrabungen vorffahren !
Bilder gibt es dann dannach wenn ich es noch schaffe die Kamera zu halten!

Gruss Christian


----------



## teichdaddy (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

So hier ein paar Fotos vom aktuellen stand!
Die vordere linke und rechte Seite muss noch abgetragen werden und dann gehts noch mal 30cm in die tiefe!
Dann bin ich mit meiner Mauer auf einer tiefe von 2 Meter!
Mann bedenke alles alleine da ich hier keinen weiteren Teichbegeisternde Nachbarn habe,die betreit wären mir zu helfen,läuft alles in Eigenregie! 

Gruss Christian


----------



## teichdaddy (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

So wieder mist am Bau .
Die letzten 30 cm sind nur noch Lehm und Schutt ! Da hat die Baufirma alles versenkt was zu versenken war!
Meine Frage nimmt so ein zeug auch der Containerdienst mit und wenn ja was kostet soetwas?
Bislang hat die Erde ein Bekannter von mir genommen ,dem kann ich ja den Lehm nicht andrehen aber wenn er´s nimmt um so besser!
Wer hat so einen Boden auch schon entsorgt und kann mir sagen was der Spass kostet .Es sind übern Daumen gerechnet ca.3 Qubik was noch da raus muss!

mfg Christian


----------



## DbSam (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*



teichdaddy schrieb:


> Die letzten 30 cm sind nur noch Lehm und Schutt !
> ...
> Meine Frage nimmt so ein zeug auch der Containerdienst mit und wenn ja was kostet soetwas?





Hallo Christian,


warum stellst Du die Frage im Forum? 
Frage doch besser den Containerdienst in Deiner Umgebung, wir kennen die Preise in Deiner Region nicht.

Ansonsten:
Lehm zählt als Bodenaushub und ist relativ preiswert.
Unter dem Wort "Schutt" kann ich mir nichts vorstellen. Ist das Bauschutt (Steine, Ziegel, Betonbruch, ...) oder eher Baustellenabfall (also Müll)?
Bauschutt ist auch noch preiswert, beim Baustellenabfall wird es richtig teuer pro Tonne.

Wenn Du per Hand gräbst, dann versuche zu trennen. Da sparst Du bares Geld.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichdaddy (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Nein das ist Kies und splitt was unter die Terassen kommt !
Ich wollte doch nur einen ungefähren Preis wissen?
mfg


----------



## DbSam (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hallo Christian,


aber die Preise pro Tonne kommen doch durch die Abfallart zustande, dazu kommt der Transportpreis pro Container.
Da nutzt es nichts, wenn man die zu entsorgende Menge als 'Lehm und Schutt' beschreibt und im nächsten Post ist es 'Kies und Split'. :?

Google spuckt folgendes aus:
Bauschutt
Baustellenabfall
Erdaushub

Das kannst Du als Richtpreis nehmen.
Wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, dass man den Erdaushub und den Bauschutt etwas preiswerter losbekommt. Den Transport gibt es sicher auch für einen 10er weniger, je nach Konkurrenz....


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Joerg (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hallo Christian,

3m³ Bauschutt zu entsorgen kann schon mal ordentlich was kosten. 
Oft kann man das in einer Deponie noch recht günstig mit einem Anhänger entsorgen.
Bei dieser Menge macht es auch keinen großen Sinn, das wöchentlich über den Hausmüll zu entsorgen.


----------



## teichdaddy (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hey ,
also das Wetter kotzt mich doch sowas von an !
Habe nur an schönen trockenen Tagen etwas buddeln können aber es ist immer noch nicht alles raus!
Jetzt nur noch eine Lehmschicht von 40 cm tiefe.Frage mich nur wohin damit !Lehm braucht doch so gut wie keiner !
mfg


----------



## Moonlight (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Leg Dir ein Rosenbeet an ... die mögen Lehm 

Und sag mal, wo wohnst Du denn? Schlechtes Wetter? Seit Tagen haben wir hier strahlenden Sonnenschein und um die 20°C in der Sonne ... vielleicht solltest Du mal aufessen, dann klappt das auch mit Deinem Wetter 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hey ,
Lehm ist doch gut geeignet um Substrate aufzuwerten. In der Menge will die aber wahrscheinlich keiner haben.
Bei meinem letzten Aushub für den Filter ist auch einiges an Lehm angefallen. Einen Teil haben sich Nachbarn zum auffüllen abgeholt.
Der Rest liegt noch und der Berg wird wohl erst im Frühjahr mit einem Anhänger entsorgt.


----------



## teichdaddy (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hallo,
siehste ich weiss auch nicht wo hin mit dem ganzen Lehm !
Aber ein Bekannter muss noch sein Garten ausgleichen da hat er gesagt er nimmt alles was ich aus dem Loch raushole!
Da bin ich dann schon mal froh das ich das nicht entsorgen muss!
Ja jetzt ist es wieder schön und wenn mann noch Arbeiten muss dann dauert es eben etwas länger!
Aber es wird langsam ,Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag gebaut.
mfg Christian


----------



## teichdaddy (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

So es ging letzte Woche wieder ein wenig vorran!
Habe es wieder geschaft bischen Erde zu bewegen nicht viel aber immerhin !
Leider ist das Wetter nicht immer so wie ich es gerne hätte!
Betonieren werde ich mir wohl dieses Jahr von der Backe schmieren können!
Oder gieb es Beton das auch unabhängig von der Temperatur gegossen werden kann?
Wie machen die das den auf der Baustelle die betonieren doch auch noch!
mfg Christian


----------



## Zacky (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

...es gibt Zusätze für den Beton, welcher dann bis - glaube ich zumindest - etwa -10°C zu verarbeiten ist, aber es diesen auch für den Bauherrn-Laien gibt, vermag ich nicht zu sagen...dann doch lieber auf's kommende Frühjahr verschieben...


----------



## teichdaddy (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hey 
also wenn ich wüste wo ich den Beton her kriege dann würde ich dieses Jahr noch betonieren!
Aber ich habe mich schon damit abgefunden das es im frühjahr weiter geht ,schade eigentlich wäre gerne 
noch dieses Jahr mit dem Bau fertig geworden!Mein Rahmen für die Scheibe habe ich auf heute abgeholt.1000x450 Edelstahl!

mfg Christian


----------



## troll20 (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teich nochmal bauen!*

Hallo Christian,

schonmal bei Dyckerhoff in Kanalstraße 64 44147 Dortmund
Tel. 0231 982327-0 angefragt?
Die sollten doch von dir nicht soweit weg sein und haben bestimmt das richtige Produkt für dich.

mfg René


----------

